
The software engineer’s guide to asserting dominance in the workplace - lladnar
https://medium.com/hacker-daily/the-software-engineer-s-guide-to-asserting-office-dominance-ddea7b598df7#.z8p5uubr5
======
adomanico
>Plug in your own mechanical keyboard with Cherry MX Green or Blue switches.
Your typing will now be a constant audible reminder to your teammates that you
aren’t fucking around.

Whole article was hilarious but this was my favorite line.

